# Trailer Brightner



## prairiewind (Feb 17, 2009)

Need some input on Trailer Brightner, directions state, do not use on anodized aluminum, my trailer is stainless and aluminum, how do you determine if the aluminum is anodized or not? Trailer is a Crow River, which is no longer made, thanks


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

If it was shiny,and now has dulled some.....it's anodized....most is.The brighteners are acid based and will etch the anodizing off,which will make it extremely dull and chalky looking.The polishes will take off the dullness,but its waaay more work intensive.It's like handwaxing your truck.....apply it.....rub like heck.....come back and polish.


----------



## prairiewind (Feb 17, 2009)

Called Chad at Ainely about how they use this product, followed his directions, and wow, my trailer looks new


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

How did Ainley say to apply. Thanks


----------

